# Video ist oben und unten abgeschnitten



## Tenma (23. Mai 2005)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem wenn ich mir Videos angucken möchte fehlt oben und unten ein stück vom bild ich weis nicht woran es liegt kann mir wer helfen bedanke mich jetzt schonmal


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Mai 2005)

Moin!

 Wo und was guckst Du? PC, TV (DVD, VHS)? Ein bischen mehr Info wäre schon hilfreich.


----------



## Tenma (24. Mai 2005)

ok mehr infos immer doch ich gucke aufm pc das bild is mittig zentriert und was anscheinend zu gros ist schneided anscheinen jeder player einfach ab selbst wenn ich den bildausschnitt vergrössere oder die auflösung ändere hab ungefähr 5-8 verschiedene player drauf und keiner  ich weis das es auch nicht am video liegt weil die auf nem anderen rechner normal laufen ich hoffe das sind genug infos nachmals danke


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

 Hört sich für mich nach einem Grafikkartenproblem an.
 Schau mal in den GraKa-Eigenschaften, ob es Einstellungen für Vollbildschirmanzeige gibt.


----------



## Tenma (25. Mai 2005)

danke hab das prob gelöst da hat sich was beim treiber update verstellt glaube ich weil ich da nur mein gamma hochgestellt habe sonst nichts dumme gforce  deswegen sind wohl glaube ich auch meine spiele manchmal am abkacken


----------

